# What Apps help you in your business?



## HomePaintersInfo

Hi, I'm doing some research into apps that may help painters in their business. We are looking at everything from estimating, invoicing, quoting and even the weather apps. 

If you have your favorite apps and are happy to share please let us know.

Thanks :thumbup:,


----------



## benthepainter

HomePaintersInfo said:


> Hi, I'm doing some research into apps that may help painters in their business. We are looking at everything from estimating, invoicing, quoting and even the weather apps.
> 
> If you have your favorite apps and are happy to share please let us know.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:,



What more do you need


----------



## HomePaintersInfo

Thanks Ben,
Yes it is a great App, but I'm looking for more practical ones.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

weather app


----------



## RH

I love The Weather Channel app's doppler radar, TWC is miles above the standard Apple weather app. I miss iOS 5's map app, iOS 6 is taking some getting used to for me, but that's how I get around.

Mostly all the other apps KEEP me from working.....


----------



## LA Painter

Traffic, Weather & Maps for sure. 

Dropbox - for syncing photos to desktop.

I also use Bento (iMac) for my customer database - which is synced with Bento (iPhone App), so all my customer records are on both devices all times.


----------



## richmondpainting

vericlock.....oh..its not really an app...but sure does save time and money...even shows me how much labor im paying out on a job...all kinds of cool stuff...its for employees to clock in and out basically


----------



## MKap

Paint talk....

Also use weather channel religiously this time of year, and while in the bucket pandora or spotify is a must have.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Jmayspaint

MKap said:


> Paint talk....
> 
> Also use weather channel religiously this time of year, and while in the bucket pandora or spotify is a must have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


Yes: pandora is awesome. Just recently hot the weather channel app, much better than standard iPhone one .


----------



## four2knapp

Ridged level & flashlight


----------



## Jmayspaint

four2knapp said:


> Ridged level & flashlight


I searched for a flashlight app on the iPhone, because i had heard about it. didn't find anything. 
Then my wife showed me to turn on the video camera and turn the flask on. Viola!Flashlight.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Evernote. my number one app for business.


----------



## four2knapp

I found right away under " flashlight" . Pretty useful when I am in a dark corner or I just need more light to see stuff with my 51 year old eyes!

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## four2knapp

Also has a compass, can adjust the brightness of the light and even a SOS.

The compass would have been very useful when I was trying to paint a compass on a ceiling.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Jmayspaint

four2knapp said:


> I found right away under " flashlight" . Pretty useful when I am in a dark corner or I just need more light to see stuff with my 51 year old eyes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


 Found it, thanks. I was using too many words in my search. It's a lot easier than going into the camera and doing it manually. Adjustable too.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Drop Box and Candy Crush Saga for when I am early for a meeting with a customer.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

iheart radio


----------



## ewingpainting.net

oh and opera web browser and WordPress


----------



## ProPaintcrew

calculator widget gets a workout from me.
so does TouchCalendar - syncs with my google cal and desktop mozilla cal for easy use from anywhere


----------



## Midas

This is a great thread, and was actually looking into making something similar.

I could be wrong but I 'think' the OP is looking for something more than just the apps you use. Correct me if I am wrong.

I'll try to get the ball rolling on what I think the Op is looking for.

What are the most dreading moments in your business when it comes to running it smoothly?

If you could describe something that happens DAILY that you just dont look forward to doing in your business, what would it be. 

Any type of software, that could make anything easier on you? If you had a dream software what would it include. Either phone APP or something that could be logged in via the web.


----------



## YoungPainter

If I had an app that had a bid summary template that could be saved and categorized. By job name, job description, size in sq ft., map location, paints used.... Really I would just want it to have a place to take and file job images and notes during the day that would sync with the location and possibly prompt me on my check list items I usually have. as well as have something quick to look up by location my jobs on a map......


In other words....a camera, a map, and a pen and paper.....which I do have and use.....but I would try an app


----------



## RCP

YoungPainter said:


> If I had an app that had a bid summary template that could be saved and categorized. By job name, job description, size in sq ft., map location, paints used.... Really I would just want it to have a place to take and file job images and notes during the day that would sync with the location and possibly prompt me on my check list items I usually have. as well as have something quick to look up by location my jobs on a map......
> 
> 
> In other words....a camera, a map, and a pen and paper.....which I do have and use.....but I would try an app


Sounds like Evernote, as Para suggested.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

RCP said:


> Sounds like Evernote, as Para suggested.


Invoice ASAP ....great app for billing ...


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Invoice ASAP ....great app for billing ...


My desk. And. Remind to mail. Both good as well. Especially when you get painters brain after age 57 ....lol


----------



## GusPrice

I've been using Invoice2go plus for the last year. 
Fantastic app I can do my quotations, invoicing, log time and materials against jobs, scan and log my receipts, log my BAS, plot customers locations, log client details, etc, etc...
A real time saver.

For note taking when I'm out quoting I use Penultimate from Evernote.
I take photos on my ipad as I look around and scribble notes/measurements onto them as I go.


----------



## SeaMonster

timetracker. Its a time clock for iphone, adds up their hours and emails them to you at the end of the pay period


----------



## GriffcoPainting/Jake

I use GTasks to keep all my appointments on track, Catch Notes or Evernote to keep a list of clients and notes stored on a cloud server so I can access it from anywhere. Google Drive so I can write blog posts and access them from anywhere. CPro+ to post to Craigslist and keep reposting, Photo Studio to edit pics before uploading them on my Facebook, Linkedin, Google+, and Twitter Apps.

This list goes on and on and on. If you utilize the technology, it makes everything so much easier.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

GriffcoPainting/Jake said:


> I use GTasks to keep all my appointments on track, Catch Notes or Evernote to keep a list of clients and notes stored on a cloud server so I can access it from anywhere. Google Drive so I can write blog posts and access them from anywhere. CPro+ to post to Craigslist and keep reposting, Photo Studio to edit pics before uploading them on my Facebook, Linkedin, Google+, and Twitter Apps.
> 
> This list goes on and on and on. If you utilize the technology, it makes everything so much easier.


Love tha GTAsks great app for an old guy who needs to be reminded of everything...


----------



## DeanV

LifeTopix for calendar and reminder/to do lists


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Some more..... http://www.getapp.com/top-apps?camp...tm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Generic-US-Desktop


----------



## richmondpainting

Anyone use "the proposal" for I pad ? I'd like to get a hold of the designer and see if he could do an android version


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

richmondpainting said:


> Anyone use "the proposal" for I pad ? I'd like to get a hold of the designer and see if he could do an android version


If you put him on your pay roll I'm sure he can do even one for a windows phone.


----------



## richmondpainting

I'm really. Just looking for an app I can down load a word document into....then I can edit it and save it.....does this exsist ? It sounds too simple not to exsist...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Contact: 

Ascend Studios LLC.

4767 New Broad St.
Orlando, FL 32814

Tel : 407.490.2841

Let me know what they say.............


----------



## DeanV

richmondpainting said:


> I'm really. Just looking for an app I can down load a word document into....then I can edit it and save it.....does this exsist ? It sounds too simple not to exsist...


Ummm, any of the 6 or so office apps out there. That really should be easy to find. Google bought one of the office suite apps even (quick office, I think).

Or one of the virtual office apps


----------



## LIPainters

Ben Moore color matching app is pretty good.
Has all their colors with color suggestions, and fairly good color matching capabilities if you have decent lighting when you take the picture. Just search Ben Moore color match.


----------

